# 350Z Clutch Gone Again



## azza6969 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, am new to the forum but would really like some feedback please???

I have a 12/2003 Nissan Black 350z Convertable that I bought Early 2005. Generally I hardly drive it as I am overseas 6 mths of the year and when I do, I take it easy. In 2 1/2 yrs I have only just hit 24,000 klm (About 15,000 miles). So here is my problem.

Just after I bought it, at approx 1000 klm (600 miles) the clutch and assembly totally went so I couldnt move. When I took it back to Nissan for warranty, They gave me a hard time, and made it out that they were doing me a "favour" by fixing it under warranty. and that was at 1000klm.

now I have approx 24,000 klm (15,000) it has gone again, but this time they want $4000 AUD to repair. While still under warranty.

The worst thing that I can possibility do to this car is reverse out of my driveway with a slight incline

I have had a look in other forums and see that I am not alone.

My question is 
Have I bought a bad model.
Do you think the genuine machinic's doing their job, 
Or is it a different problem that is causing the wear and tear.
Am I better off putting in proformance clutch assembly, and if so what brand.
Is there a higher authority that I can talk to about getting this problem fixed under warranty.

I assume if I give to Nissan again, I will be replaceing it in another 10,000 to 15,000 klm or maybe less. I love driving my car, But what a raw deal...

Any feed back or advice appreciated, I am in Brisbane Australia and have Hiway Nissan looking at the car currently. 

New buyers of 350z, Please ask this question before purchase
Regards Azza


----------



## cal40 (Oct 23, 2007)

You have a lot of questions and sorry I cant answer all of them but my advice is if they don't give a new one for free definitely go with an aftermarket one. It will last longer and be able to handle the horespower. Sorry I dont know which brand b/c I dont own a Z.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

when it was working where did your clutch start engaging? it sounds to me like you the local dealer gave you the shaft...no lube. I ride a 86 z so i'm not up on the new z's problems but you should get atleast 100k miles from a clutch if you don't ride or slip it. 

should have started engaging 1/2 inch off the floor (somewhere around there) if it was only engaging halfway up the petal something is messed up. it shouldn't fully engage until the top 1 inch of petal that is one of the ways you can tell how worn the clutch is by how much petal you have from where it starts to pull alittle at the bottom to where you loose power when you depress it.

mine has 145k miles on it and is only 1.5-2 inches from top and bottom


----------

